# Looking for scary cirus/cloen music



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Browse the music forum on this site. Lots of suggestions there. But in general, Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate are the "go to" music choices.


----------



## texasfist210 (Sep 17, 2010)

im new on this site can u directed me to it thanks


----------



## texasfist210 (Sep 17, 2010)

never mind still looking


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For circus music, check Verne Langdon's "Music for Magicians".


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

what kind of sounds of a haunted house you looking for ? Background music ( Nox Arcana & Midnight Syndicate definitely ) or sound effects-thunder, ghost screams, wind / storm, crows, evil laughing.....?


----------



## texasfist210 (Sep 17, 2010)

just clown/circus music no no screaming


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

This may not be creepy enough for you but it's a unique twist on circus music. We used it in a "freak show ".

Amazon.com: Roustabout: Beats Antique: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Might find something on this CD

Amazon.com: Midnight Circus: Michael Hedstrom: Gateway


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Evil clown music*

I have something you might like....
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------

